# Application lecture PDF et ebooks avec inversion contraste ?



## quetzal (5 Juillet 2011)

Comme d'autres personnes, j'envisagerais d'acheter un iPad ou une autre tablette, pour (dans l'ordre d'utilisation) :

- Lire des livres (ebooks), et surtout des PDF de travail,

- Faire une veille sur Internet (via des sites directs, Twitter, etc.),

- Utiliser occasionnellement d'autres applications principalement bureautiques : Keynote, Mail, Evernote, etc.

Pour le premier de ces besoins, j'ai comparé plusieurs tablettes à la FNAC, et les qualités de l'iPad (luminosité, couleurs, etc.) semblent constituer des défauts dans le cas de la lecture. Plusieurs utilisateurs signalent le fait qu'on peut être fatigué après quelques dizaines de minutes de lecture. Or, je suis déjà beaucoup derrière l'écran de mon MacBook Pro. 

Les écrans passifs des liseuses (Kindle, Fnacbook, etc.) sont beaucoup moins fatigants. Certaines tablettes sous Android semblent aussi pouvoir inverser facilement le contraste des ebooks, pour avoir des caractères blancs sur fond noir, c'est beaucoup moins fatigant pour l'oeil que l'inverse. Quant aux PDF, je n'en suis pas sûr, mais ce serait certainement une solution intéressante pour éviter la facture d'un écran actif.

Or, sur l'iPad la seule façon d'inverser le contraste est semble-t-il dans les Préférences, et comme sur l'iPhone ou le Mac, cela inverse également les couleurs, et laisse des trainées de lumière le long des marges des livres et fichiers numériques.

Savez-vous s'il existe une fonction ou une application qui propose cette inversion de contraste 1/ sur les ebooks ; 2/ sur les PDF (sans changer la couleur des graphiques, par exemple) ? Si ça n'existe pas, ce serait une bonne idée d'en concevoir une, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

Tu as accès à la luminosité directement dans ibooks, j'avoue avoir passé plusieurs heures de lectures d'affilé sans ressentir une gêne quelconque, l'inversion me semble vraiment pas utile (bien que présente effectivement dans les prefs).
Je dirais même que je suis assez surpris du confort, et c'est plus le poids de l'ipad ou sa "faible" résolution qui me gêne, mais bon ça reste confortable faut pas abuser et sans soucis majeurs une heure ou deux.


----------



## quetzal (15 Juillet 2011)

@albedo83 j'ai test la fonction "luminosité" sur l'iPad, et aussi l'inversion générale du contraste. Ni l'un ni l'autre ne donnent le résultat que donnerait une application avec cette fonction spécifique, opérant uniquement à l'intérieur d'un PDF. 

Si une application de ce type existait, cela me motiverait pour l'achat d'un iPad.


----------



## albedo83 (23 Juillet 2011)

quetzal a dit:


> @albedo83 j'ai test la fonction "luminosité" sur l'iPad, et aussi l'inversion générale du contraste. Ni l'un ni l'autre ne donnent le résultat que donnerait une application avec cette fonction spécifique, opérant uniquement à l'intérieur d'un PDF.
> 
> Si une application de ce type existait, cela me motiverait pour l'achat d'un iPad.



Je pense pas avoir pigé le problème, la luminosité est réglable dans ibooks, que veux tu de plus ?


----------



## quetzal (25 Juillet 2011)

@albedo83 Tu ne réponds pas à la question, et ne perçois pas le problème :

Des lettres noires sur fond blanc, c'est un gaspillage d'énergie, qui arrive directement sur ta rétine, quel que soit le réglage de la luminosité.

Cela se justifie quand on est dans un environnement très graphique (web, design, photos, etc.). Mais pour lire un livre ou un article en PDF, les lettres blanches sur fond noir sont beaucoup plus logiques et performantes. 

Tous les lecteurs de iBook on compris cela. Même Word ou avait cette fonction activable (blanc sur fond bleu).

Baisser la luminosité ne change rien au problème. Et inverser le contraste momentanément dans les préférences du Mac ou de l'iPad provoque une image du document livre ou PDF avec des fuites de blanc sur les côtés, très dérangeante.

Il faudrait simplement agir au niveau de l'application utilisée pour la lecture. Le PDF étant souvent (mais pas toujours) un outil de lecture, je pensais qu'un développeur intelligent pouvait avoir développé une application inversant le contraste des textes.

Il y aurait un très large marché pour une telle application, car les personnes ayant des difficultés de vue préfèrent des lettres claires sur fond sombre, comme le montre ces liens : Lien 1 et Lien 2 (paragraphe "contraste")


----------

